# questions re hysteroscopy



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi ladies - decided i should post this as a specific topic so here goes ...
I wonder if anyone can give me some advice - as you can see i am now waiting to go for FET. I am considering whther or not to have hysterocopy prior to FET as I am concerned that something is stopping implantation    

( i ) Does anyone know where i could have this done abroad and in the UK ( I live in N.W, my clinics in the uk and abroadi clinic do not do Hysterocopy)  
(ii) how much it would cost ?  
(iii) is it a day procedure ? do you need gen or sedation ? 
(iv) how long is the recovery time ? 
(v) any side effects eg heavy af etc 
(vI) does anyone think it was a worth while procedure re results, BFP etc  
any other advice would be very much appreciated 
thanks caseyxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Casey,

I had a hysterocopy done last July.

( i ) Does anyone know where i could have this done abroad and in the UK ( I live in N.W, my clinics in the uk and abroadi clinic do not do Hysterocopy) Sorry, can't advice, I had mine done at the ARGC.
(ii) how much it would cost ? £1500
(iii) is it a day procedure ? do you need gen or sedation ? Day procedure, under general, but not intubated, breathe for yourself, so really a heavy sedation
(iv) how long is the recovery time ? I was fine the next day, had it done on a Friday, I was back at work on the Monday
(v) any side effects eg heavy af etc A bit crampy, but no change ot AF
(vI) does anyone think it was a worth while procedure re results, BFP etc  ARGC think that it improves success rates to have a bit of a clear out, didn't help me though...

Hope this helps,

Jules
xxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi

I had a hysteroscopy in May 05. It cost £800 and I had it done at Bourn Hall clinic near Cambridge. I am not sure if this price was "subsidsed" in some way as I was on the waiting list for treatment there at the time.

I did not have general anaesthetic or sedation - I was just told to take a couple of strong pain killers an hour or so before the procedure. I have to say it wasn't really as painful as I thought - more very uncomfortable rather than agonising pain. I had an excellent team of nurses who held my hand and let me squeeze theirs very tightly. They also kept my mind off what was happening by talking to me about other things. If it did get bad I just told the Dr and she eased up a bit. My clinic did not recommend anaesthetic and on the day I was in out of 5 patients only 1 was "knocked out." 
I rested back on the ward for about an hour afterwards with a cup of tea. I wasn't allowed to drive home but if I remember correctly I was back at work the next day.
I didn't really have any side effects  - few cramps bit of aching afterwards but nothing horrible.
In my case I'm not sure what it prooved other than I have a non-problematic fibroid but the clinic recommended the proceedure and I thought it worth doing. Since then I have had a BFP (resulting in a miscarriage) and a BFN so I'm not really sure it has helped.

In my experience it wasn't pleasant but nothing to really to get too worried about.
Good luck
Love crusoe


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to your post on the Investigations & Immunology board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62699.0.html

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Casey,

I have been advised to have a hysteroscopy by Altra Vita.  I looked into having the procedure done in the UK and was quoted £2000.  Mitch on the AV thread had this procedure and is now pregnant and she feels it was definitely a contributing factor to her success.  The cost at AV is $300. A big difference from the UK so I'll be going to Moscow next month.

AV will do the hysteroscopy under general anaesthetic.  I plan to be in Moscow for the shortest period as we plan to return for treatment so we're looking to keep our costs to minimum on that trip.

I had a hysteroscopy about 2 years ago  on the NHS.  I was rushed to the head of the queue as I was in the middle of an IVF cycle.  I was not sedated on that occasion.  It was fairly uncomfortable at the time and did give me crampy pains.   I had some very sweet tea afterwards as I think I was a bit dazed.  I returned to work the following
day.

Elaine


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank you elaine, minxy, crusoe and jules for taking the time to reply 
- ive been checking on variious sites and the Uk ranges from £1250 - £3000   
I am now checking prices for clinics in spain preferably around alicante 
thanks agin 
caseyxx
[br]: 3/08/06, 19:41Hi all
Not getting very far - why don't all clinic websites have price guides

Has anybody had a hysteroscopy done in spain - if so where and how much did it cost ?

thanks caseyx[br]: 3/08/06, 20:20This is the info i got back from IVI Alicante

- first consultation 125,00 Euros
- Serology preoperatory 105,00 Euros
- Hysteroscopy Diagnóstica 395,00 Euros
- Hysteroscopy Diagnóstica and Byopsia 495,00 Euros
- Hysteroscopy Quirúrgica Menor 495,00 Euros
- Hysteroscopy Quirúrgica Mayor 985,00 Euros
- Anatomía Patológica 80,00 Euros (approximately)

Anyone know what quiruriga means ? 

casey
[br]: 5/08/06, 09:27
Jinemed Turkey quoted $3,500


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Dunno... but guess it means "therapeutic " ( sorry terrible spelling )..my clinic quoted me different costs for just looking or looking and actually doing something if they find something in there!

Good luck!


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I think it means surgery.  I had one ( lap and dye) done a few years ago at the Lister, cost around £2000. I would not personally recommend sedation- I had general and was under for about 40 minutes. There was quite a bit of pain after but not too awful so I'm glad I had the general!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi all - I am still looking and checking this out

Has anyone had any experience of Institute Bernabeu in Spain with regards to screening investigations. i have e-mailed them twice re hysteroscopy but not got a reply. 
thanks caseyx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

EEEK! Have just had a message from my clinic tellling me that my Hysteroscopy will be done without any sedation! Am really scared as I've always been out before! Although reading Crusoe's post has encouraged me a bit - but I'm a wimp!!!Also what do they do then if they find something? I certainly can't afford to go through this again!



Rsmum X


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Casey - I have IM you re: Institute Bernabeu

RSMUM - maybe they mean sedation, not a general anaesthetic??

I was out for mine, heavy sedation really, as with a GA you need to be intubated for breathing, with a heavy sedation, you don't.

My hysteroscopy was fine, I had a few cramps afterwards, but nothing too bad at all, had it done on a Friday, went out shopping and for a meal on the Saturday, back at work on Monday.

I'm sure that it will be fine,

Good luck,

Jules


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

latest UK price for hysteroscopy incl biopsy is £1,219 at Capio hospitals either Fulwood hall Preston or Euxton Hall Chorley. Also need to account for consulataion £130-150 and need GP referral

Deb - i'd be apprehensive too - i think if they said no sedation thani'd be taking valium beforehand 

MS Minerva - thanks for the info - i'll probably call into instituto Bernabeu next week and see whats happening. IVI Alicante international dept do seem very efficient tho - they e-mailed me back straight away

thanks for your help everyone
caseyxxxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Actually they said " You'll be able to see everything on the screen " ! Woopee!  

Funny you mention biopsy Casey - could you explain? I am puzzled as CERAM said they wanted to do it in the last part of the cycle so they could get a biopsy and CARE  (and this Dr. ) said they wanted to do it early in the cycle so the cavity is clearer giving them a better view! Bit contradictory! Any ideas?

Deb x


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

RSMUM said:


> Actually they said " You'll be able to see everything on the screen " ! Woopee!
> 
> Funny you mention biopsy Casey - could you explain? I am puzzled as CERAM said they wanted to do it in the last part of the cycle so they could get a biopsy and CARE (and this Dr. ) said they wanted to do it early in the cycle so the cavity is clearer giving them a better view! Bit contradictory! Any ideas?
> 
> Deb x


Watch and squirm; that's what I had.

It doesn't take long and that's a good thing.

It confirmed that I didn't have a serious problem with polyps but did pick up a fibroid. The procedure has decent results for picking up difficulties inside and we know others who swear by its effectiveness and think that it helped with their treatment.

Hope this is helpful.

Best of luck.

Elaine


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Yikes!

I was told to have mine during the early part of my cycle, I had it done at the ARGC.

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks girls,

I'll be chasing them tomorrow as we are not very happy with how they've responded so far, not a lot of information at all, no written breakdown of costs, incomplete answers to my questions etc.. etc  - it's scary enough for me and I've had two of them before! If I had NO idea what it was I'd be completely lost!

I'm so glad you are all here and understand.

Thanks

D x


----------



## cecily parsley (Jun 14, 2006)

Just asked dh who speaks spanish, he says it is  surgical procedure/surgery, so must be minor and major surgery.  minor possibly meaning  light sedation with major  more expensive  general anaesthetic plus procedure?

Hope you find somewhere soon
cecily p


----------

